# MBTI and Eating Disorders (read details before voting)



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

What is your MBTI, and do you have any eating disorders? It could be over- or under- eating. Eating because of boredom or sadness, or the inability to eat from something like sadness.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you mean currently, or at any time? I suffered a relatively minor period of anorexia years ago, but I wouldn't say I have any sort of eating disorder now.


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

ENTP here. I suffered from... unspecific disordered eating, I guess. I wasn't disciplined enough for a real disorder like anorexia; binge eating would probably be the closest to what I had, maybe a never ending string of really short yo-yo diets (I'd basically just eat raw vegetables for 3-5 days, then overeat junk food for the next 3-5 days, then repeat). 

That's long passed, though. Now the worst that happens is I forget to eat, or get too lazy to make a proper meal so I survive on snacks for a day or two.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

ISTP: Can binge due to extreme boredom.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Aslynn said:


> Do you mean currently, or at any time? I suffered a relatively minor period of anorexia years ago, but I wouldn't say I have any sort of eating disorder now.


I came close.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Me, no. ESFP I know: yes


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ idk about type some kind of "P", most likely xNFP....I eat and cook when I'm bored...mostly because I don't notice that I'm hungry when I'm not bored and engaged in some project I'm doing. Tend to forget to eat and drink water or sleep at times, accidentally having to catch myself still awake when the sun comes up...feeling like a fucking zombie at times.

...so yeah I eat when I'm bored :/ which is very random event. I have chaotic eat-sleep-drink habits (very unhealthy stuff).

I'd say I binge more on mental stimulation of the intellectual kind . (by that he means he reads wikipedia and other such things for hours lol).

^^; I once watched Fullmetal Alchemist for 36 hours non stop....


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't believe there is any connection mbti types and eating disorders, but anyway here is my input: :wink:

I am an ENFP and I have lived all my live with anorexia. Still this is not a mental issue (since I don't have body dysmorphic disorder). I just lack appetite and I have neglected my eating habits for all my life - not that I see myself as fat, not 'cause I don't wanna get fat - it's just because I don't have any will to eat and I am generally lost in projects, activities, too much busy and besides I have plenty of mental/nervous energy which blocks my appetite. I have always been like this: I would be in high school all exciting working for hours in an enthusiast project at that time and my grandmother would nag me to eat (so bloody annoying) lol

My ENFP friend also experiences the same. 
*Conclusion:* Ne users are aliens that don't need to eat


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

There's an order to eating? I thought we didn't really have it down to a science at all right now. If it's just an art, how you gonna be dissing it? 

With that said, I don't find a need to purge or starve myself on a regular basis. Only after black out nights of goodness, else temporary self-restraining regiments to keep my body/mind/spirit in check.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

ISTP, and never had any eating disorders. Although people think my eating only when I'm hungry (as in one full meal a day in the middle of the day, two on the odd day, with or without a couple small snacks for sustenance) is unhealthy. I've been running fine on this randomly-occurring habit for a good 5, soon going on 6 years. And I'm a slow and picky eater at that.

If anything though, when I'm very stressed, or very preoccupied with long projects (because I lose track of time and forget), food, drink, and sleep always tend to go out the window first. During those times I tend to act increasingly minimalistic. Otherwise, I could just be too lazy to get off my ass and cook myself a meal or snatch something quick. OR I will go through random stretches of time where I have no appetite and have to force myself into nibbling on something. Longest I've had that happen was roughly two weeks, but I went through no physical or mental changes, and drank lots of liquids instead.

In contrast, there will be other occasions where my appetite is plain endlessly voracious. For this I'm not sure why, but it happens in random short bursts usually up to a few days as well, and I don't put on weight either when it happens.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess not. I purposely skip meals and only eat during dinner time. Is that considered an eating disorder? :-/


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> I guess not. I purposely skip meals and only eat during dinner time. Is that considered an eating disorder? :-/


I don't see why it should be.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

hailfire said:


> I don't see why it should be.


Good. ;-)


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

When I worked in an office, everybody ate due to stress, boredom, bad habits, or catered meetings. There was so much food available all the time I did not have the will power to resist it. I ate bagels. I ate donuts. I ate chocolate and sandwiches and chips. At first I drank pop but stopped that after a few years. In spite of all the politics and competition and stress, everything seems ok as long as you are powering carbohydrates all day long. I gained 40 pounds. Since I stopped going into that office I have lost every ounce of it just because I never eat because I'm stressed or bored. I only eat when I'm hungry now. I feel about 40 times better physically and I know it's good for my mental health as well, though that is more complicated.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Not currently, but I do wonder about when I was 14/15. At the very least I was dealing with Body Dysmorphic Disorder at the time, but I'm fairly certain I veered into anorexia for a while. I don't remember a whole lot, but I do remember obsessing about food, avoiding meals, over-exercising (and I was a dancer dancing like 35 hours a week, so adding my own exercise was way overkill), and thinking a cube of cheese was a sufficient lunch. Also remember so clearly laying on my back in my bed looking at how far my hip bones jutted out and thinking it wasn't far enough.

So...most likely I was dealing with some form of eating disorder when I was younger, that was just never diagnosed or addressed. Literally no memories of how it got resolved, but pictures from that time tell me it went on for quite a while...I was _bony_.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

> When I worked in an office, everybody ate due to stress, boredom, bad habits, or catered meetings. There was so much food available all the time I did not have the will power to resist it.


Offices are the WORST for diet sabotage. I gained 15lbs from working at my current job - there was always food around and that pizza slice at 3:00pm looked mighty tasty. Not there's not as much thank goodness - and our receptionist stopped bringing leftover food up to our floor from meetings - but it's still hard since there's a vending machine nearby.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure if it's an eating disorder since I eat anything that's on a plate, but I rarely get hungry and am slightly underweight


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I don't believe there is any connection mbti types and eating disorders, but anyway here is my input: :wink:
> 
> I am an ENFP and I have lived all my live with anorexia. Still this is not a mental issue (since I don't have body dysmorphic disorder). I just lack appetite and I have neglected my eating habits for all my life - not that I see myself as fat, not 'cause I don't wanna get fat - it's just because I don't have any will to eat and I am generally lost in projects, activities, too much busy and besides I have plenty of mental/nervous energy which blocks my appetite. I have always been like this: I would be in high school all exciting working for hours in an enthusiast project at that time and my grandmother would nag me to eat (so bloody annoying) lol
> 
> ...


True. Well, sort of. For Ne doms I think it can easily go in the other direction though and create oversensitivity to hunger and eating compulsions, but I'm not sure how well this theory holds up with others. I'm more on the oversensitive side now, but as a kid I was more oblivious like you are describing. I've never had an actual eating disorder though.


----------

